# Many Thanks Jibbz -coil Building Video!



## Bonez007 (28/8/14)

So @Baverz and I have just gotten into rebuildables, but we were having many problems with dry hits. 

I met @Jibbz786 at the KZN Vape Meet and we got into contact soon after. Because of Baverz and my work constraints its difficult for us to take up Jibbz offer of us meeting up to discuss and rebuild atomizers, so the kind man went through all the trouble of shooting a video for us! 

I thought I would share it with you guys too.

@Jibbz786 , thank you very much bro, its heaps more than lots of people will do for a near stranger!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Baverz (28/8/14)

@Jibbz786 - a special thank you bru -  

@Bonez007 he really put up with our crap an noob questions lol

but thanks to @Jibbz786 - our mods are up an running


----------



## Jibbz786 (28/8/14)

it was a pleasure!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Bonez007 (28/8/14)

Baverz said:


> @Jibbz786 - a special thank you bru -
> 
> @Bonez007 he really put up with our crap an noob questions lol
> 
> but thanks to @Jibbz786 - our mods are up an running


 YOUR crap and noob questions. I had none


----------



## Baverz (28/8/14)




----------



## Baverz (31/8/14)

Good vape session @Bonez007 an @Jibbz786

Reactions: Like 2


----------

